# Hopper reboot



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Was watching a DVR program last night and it just "froze". No buttons were active, Joeys went out... after about 2 or 3 minutes the Hopper seems to reboot itself, like 2 or 3 times trying to get started... then went through its normal acquiring signal and all is fine. I assume this is what it does in the middle of the night to update, but this was at like 7:00 PM.

Could this be over heating? It's very well exposed on a very open shelf.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We have a thread dedicated to the symptom - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=207404
Why not join to it ?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine did something like that when I had Prime Time Anytime enabled.
It hasn't done it since I turned that off.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> Mine did something like that when I had Prime Time Anytime enabled.
> It hasn't done it since I turned that off.


Perhaps during PTA session, all components (CPU, tuners, HDD, internal power converters) created excessive heat ?
Did you try to enable PTA again, to check if it's the reason ?


----------



## intraknowareman (Jan 8, 2017)

I am on my third unit....keeps rebooting. Installer rewired entire path....same....talked with him after install repair and he stated that dish has a memo going around that it is virus related in their OS. It still reboots, finding that certain channels triger the reboot, and other actions such as recording a program and then changing channels to something else. Channels 122 SCI-FI, channel 105 USA and sometimes Bravo...on New years day, I wanted to watch the twilight zone marathon and the unit rebooted like ten times.

Customer support is clueless and say that it is a power problem in my house, I bought their surge suppresor and no change. If it is virus related I may have infected each of my units by transfering settings and recorded programs. I truely think it is a virus and it is on the harddrive, thus the recording issue when changing channels....but how this is related to Sci Fi etc I don't understand. I am planning on downgrading to the older hopper till they figure this out.


----------

